# And what do you think this means????



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Found this ad on my local cragislist page:

so i still have my 8 week old purbred german shepherd puppy,female,shots,wormed,good health,as bad leg ,that needs work with often,,small fee for good home only,plays and get around good ,, 

I sent an email asking for more info but does anyone have a clue what "bad leg" could mean?


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Interesting....maybe born with a club foot? Just guessing...no clue. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is the answer I got:

what more did you want to know,she is out of akc,parents,good health,her back leg does not come up under her all the time,was told if i work with it ,it might get better,,here are a few pics


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

He sent me some pics but she is laying down in them. So I can't see what he means.... he is only asking $50 for her. Makes no sense.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

That's too bad  that this person got the puppy, it's only 8 wks, and they are trying to get rid of it. Wonder where they got her and what will happen to this poor girl.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

My guess is she was given a "free to good home" puppy or paid a BYB a small fee, then the pup was injured and she can't pay a vet so she's looking to get rid of the pup now.
Her email responses certainly don't sound like she knows anything about what is wrong with the dog. Might be worth dropping $50 if for no other reason than to get the dog out of there ( I know this only encourages a repeat of bad behavior, but if this puppy is suffering.....). Grrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

she could be injured/messed up and maybe they actually want her to go to a place where they can help her because they dont have the time or funds....at least thats what i would like to think...cant tell at this point though. would you want to go look at her? by the replies, it seems like they dont want to tell you...but for 50 bucks it doesnt seem like they are just out to get money....confusing.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I know. But he won't meet with me! Very strange. She is AKC reg but he won't give me her papers? I can't figure it out.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would pay the $50 for her, she could end up in a really bad home (again) if someone else takes her. Get her some help, it might be a minor injury and she could recover and she could grow up and become the best dog in the world. Spend that $50 and save her!


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

stolen? If it were i'd imagine it would be more expensive...why wont he meet with you? you cant re-home a pup off of nothing...huh...


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I would pay the $50 for her, she could end up in a really bad home (again) if someone else takes her. Get her some help, it might be a minor injury and she could recover and she could grow up and become the best dog in the world. Spend that $50 and save her!


i would do that just to foster if i lived closer...you should consider it...a pup that young cant be too much trouble and maybe there is a good rescue out there that can help....


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I am trying!!! I know my BF will freak out but I don't think this person is intrested in finding her a "good home". He just wants the 1st person with $50 to get her. I can't get there until tonight and he said he is leaving at tonight to go out of town. I think he is playing games with me. But I am still trying.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Can you guys see this picture??


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSD MOM said:


> I am trying!!! I know my BF will freak out but I don't think this person is intrested in finding her a "good home". He just wants the 1st person with $50 to get her. I can't get there until tonight and he said he is leaving at tonight to go out of town. I think he is playing games with me. But I am still trying.


 
You can do it!!! 

I'm sending you good luck!!!


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

send in a friend? i'd call your bf maybe? itd be best to check with him first to avoid horrible arguments...mine would kill me too, but i would prolly still do it...haha.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Asche-zu-Staub said:


> send in a friend? i'd call your husband maybe? itd be best to check with him first to avoid horrible arguments...mine would kill me too, but i would prolly still do it...haha.


:rofl:

If I had a boyfriend or a husband I would still do it too!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

My BF is a GSD lover. IF I bring home a 8 week old pup.... He will deal with it until I can find someone that wants her for a good reason.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSD MOM said:


> My BF is a GSD lover. IF I bring home a 8 week old pup.... He will deal with it until I can find someone that wants her for a good reason.


Maybe you can get his attention by offering $75 for him/her?


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

thats perfect...i would get a friend in there asap...who knows what kind of miller/byb could get a hold of her...though if he wont give the papers it will hopefully deter them. if i lived in OH i'd help you in a second. best of luck to you and that poor angel.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I want to see her 1st and he is still saying he can meet tonight. I am at work until 5pm, he says he can't meet me after 5pm because he is going out of town. He said he has TONS of emails on her. So he is moving on the the next one since I can't come right now....


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

i just hope things work out for her... .


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

me too!! He said to email in the morning and he would let me know if he still has her....


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

GSD MOM said:


> I know. But he won't meet with me! Very strange. She is AKC reg but he won't give me her papers? I can't figure it out.


What? That makes absolutley no sense at all! What a weirdo.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

PupperLove said:


> What? That makes absolutley no sense at all! What a weirdo.


I know... everyone on the craigslist page is calling him a scammer.... I don't know what is going on with this person or pup...


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Sounds like a scammer, or someone with a warped sense of humor who thinks it's fun to play with peoples' emotions. My guess is there is no puppy.
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

